# North Coast Electric Drags



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Went out to Quaker City Dragway Saturday for the NEDRA event. Called the North Coast Electric Drags. Shawn Lawless had one of his 2-wheelrs there and placed first. This guy came in second on Pb-Acid.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

major said:


> Went out to Quaker City Dragway Saturday for the NEDRA event. Called the North Coast Electric Drags. Shawn Lawless had one of his 2-wheelrs there and placed first. This guy came in second on Pb-Acid.


Well that didn't work....try this.


----------

